# bouncers TV show, based in newport....



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/bouncers/video/series-1/episode-1/bouncers


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2012)

Funny as!

"sorry love members only" "Members of the human race"!  PMSL


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 2, 2012)

i missed it, but did download it so may watch it over the weekend.....


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2012)

Got this one recorded. I loves the 'port.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 2, 2012)

yea i loves 'port to. safe as fuck. f*ckin brought up there...im a small link in the chain.

wish i could go visit the place only my life would actually be in danger lol.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 8, 2012)

GLC fucking tastic!!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 9, 2012)

not caught it yet but will do
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-16895253


> 'Booze, brawls and brotherhood'
> Gwent Police said they shared in the sense of disappointment.
> Newport city centre Inspector Bob Thompson, said: "We are effectively tackling incidents of antisocial behaviour in the city centre around the clock by working together: the police, council and other partners including the third sector, such as the street pastors."
> Channel Four trailed the documentary as "this funny, irreverent and often surprising film follows the boys of Newport's biggest security firm over a summer of booze, brawls and brotherhood".


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 9, 2012)

very impressive GLC! Thats the first time they have made me proper laugh like the old days since...well the old days.

funny.as.fuck.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 9, 2012)

this is a conversation that got nothing to do with this thread which i just had with the missis.

Missis: "Can you buy some baccy when you go collect?"

Me: "You been out all day so why didnt you get some?"

Missis: "I didnt realise we waz so low on the fuckin stuff, its fuckin cold so can you do it since you gotta go out anyway?"

Me: "can i eat 20 valium and spaz out on the couch?"

Missis: "you do that anyway...so why bloody ask? "

Me: " hmm..spose, yea i'll get you ya pouch a baccy"

Missis: *stern look*

*shrug* made me laff again anyway

peace!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 9, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> very impressive GLC! Thats the first time they have made me proper laugh like the old days since...well the old days.
> 
> funny.as.fuck.


 
Proper old school GLC before they had to calm it down cos the big record company said so!


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 9, 2012)

1927 said:


> Proper old school GLC before they had to calm it down cos the big record company said so!


 
i wassant aware they had that kinda record deal i thought adam was running that side of things and that they had there own label? kinda? obviously ive been mis-informed on that. I know adam was havaing ago at starting his own record company..must have gone to shit though.

what record company was they with that told them to tone it down? can rappers actualy be told to tone it down? lol eminem and 50-cent dont seem to have that bother..although they running there own labels now i think..shady/aftermath is eminem and dre's lable but b4 they got that i remember an eminem interview where he was saying the label he was with were askin for a certain type of music but he didnt give a shit and did what he wanted despite heavy pressure..i think it actually led to some words being censored on his second commercial album(very unusual)

how are you these days m8? coping with it all? i hope so..although i know you had a bad run of it.

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 9, 2012)

i know i could google this and i should actually know but i dont.. what label were they under on the "safe as fuck" and "asbo4life" albums?


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 9, 2012)

that lad who couldant get in coz of his tracksuit didnt look like any kind of threat at all... just wanted a good time like...ridiculas reason for not allowing him in and they walked him about 200 feet away from the door...bouncers get off on some kinda power trip sometimes..they can be right dickheads tbh. some of 'em are ok

peace


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 14, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i know i could google this and i should actually know but i dont.. what label were they under on the "safe as fuck" and "asbo4life" albums?


 
They were on Atlantic/Warner Music for their album with "guns dont kill people, rappers do" and Safe as Fuck but they then got dropped and started their own label as far as I am aware. 

Cant beat the old stuff like "soap bar" and "dragon taxi's" though!


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 14, 2012)

MdmAmDma said:


> They were on Atlantic/Warner Music for their album with "guns dont kill people, rappers do" and Safe as Fuck but they then got dropped and started their own label as far as I am aware.
> 
> Cant beat the old stuff like "soap bar" and "dragon taxi's" though!


 
too bloody right m8, love it..i remember my first liston of the first album fuck me i was absolutaly pissin meslef! ide heard some of there stuff off kazza and that which was also funny as fuck but you would have to be from newport to kinda get it.. but the first commercial album, (greatist hits lol) was proper giggles ask s14n i played it over and over to the point that she banned all GLC for a week coz that was all that was comming out the speakers like lol.

Is the trout still open? (just curious)

peace


----------

